# RESOLVED: Ten 2 mo. old babies in IL need homes!



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 3, 2008)

Yup. It's happened again. 

Please keep your ears open for possiblities for 10 bunnies needing fosters or homes. No kill shelter network preferred.

Northern IL location. A friend's friend with her hands reasonably (gulp, full) handling the right amount of rabbits got dumped on with 15 more "unwant-ables."

A friend has asked SoulmateRabbitRescue if we can offer advice? I'm open to suggestions if anyone can guide me to a source I haven't thought of. I'll try to get descriptions/photos if you have any leads.

Thanks, SRR Julie

Mods/admins: Please move to Rescue Me if more suitable.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 3, 2008)

The rabbits are approx. two months old, not ten m.o. 

EEeeek, gotta make sure the current guardian has them separated or properly sexed.


----------



## LadyBug (Mar 3, 2008)

i think they should be alright together a bit longer, Jamie didn'tturn into a boy(he was sexed as a girl)untill he was almost four months old(he's a holland lop). just my two cents! hope every thing works out for them!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks Ladybug!

 You're right, it's around 10-12 weeks I think for boy anatomy to activate and engage. whew... will relax ... a while more ... just in case they are all roommates.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 3, 2008)

I went ahead and moved this to the Rescue Me section for ya.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks Rosie!

She's tried HRS numbers although no replies so far.

Purportedly someone found out she has multiple rabbits -- and dumped more on her. Oh gosh, I hope this turns out okay.

Optimistically she knows she can't keep all ~ nor did she volunteer to take these 15 discards.

I'll find out more in the next few days, thanks again maherwoman for promptly relocating the thread.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 4, 2008)

No problem!

Hope to hear good news on this soon...leaseplease:


----------



## naturestee (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh poop. Why is it nobody can ever get in contact with various HRS groups about emergencies like this? Wierd.

I hope everything works out and no more babies are born. Ugh...


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 5, 2008)

We're on the same wavelength, Angela, WRT no more babies.

Will try the best we can for referring and assisting. Another kill-shelter note came through this morning. They begin euthanizing tomorrow.

I hate to turn on the computer some days b/c of all the NoLongerWanted rabbits needing help...

Appreciate all that RO members do to lend support, :hearts


----------



## naturestee (Mar 5, 2008)

:banghead

I don't have room for more fosters, but do let me know if there's anything I can do. I'd be willing to do info sessions for new owners or to encourage adoptions, transport, etc if it's within 1-2 hours drive of me.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 7, 2008)

Good news, Rosie, in so far as the lady is able to get all the babes well-bunny checked and sp/eutered, before they travel to a forever home. 

2 1/2 - 3 months is the vet's estimate.

She'll need advice and connections for finding permanent homes...b/c of her crew already !! - !!

Thanks, Angela, in case a transport is needed or something else. Info sessions with new owners would be awesome ~ They'll want at least a bonded pair, right??!

Apparently the babes are dutch lineage: 4 silver-gray (2 w/white dabbed noses), 2 - black/white, 2-all black, and 2 black w/white underbellies. No mites, ticks, fleas. The vet sexed them but their color dots wore off (in anticipation of a gender fairy visit, dunno?). She'll pick up extra housing units from us, and get 'em separated JIC.

Wish us luck and her luck 
... and please keep the ones that will be euthanized at the kill-shelter in mind. The shelter volunteer is sending more information on the weekend WRT breeds. 
A tortoise-shell ?female?, like Potter, is one.


----------



## Infiniti (Mar 9, 2008)

I was wondering if there was an update on the bunnies, and I was wondering where in IL they are. If they're around Chicagoland, I could help drive if they needed transportation.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for your willingness to transport, give a referral, lend a hand, ... anything!
I received photos this weekend and will scan and post soon. A big litter pan of dutch babies, nuzzling together.

Infiniti: North of Chicago. I can PM w/ the exact location.

Does anyone know the name Caroline Gilbert? Associated with the Fund for Animals?
Boys will be neutered once their "packages" appear. Girl dutches spayed at 5-6 months.
All referrals or assistance dearly appreciated, photos comin' soon. 

My mind was awed at the stories shared when Caroline's friend visited...

HTH,


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 13, 2008)

The dutch mixes are getting re-sexed on Friday, March 14th. I temporarily posted some notes on Petfinder. Extra photos to follow.

oh my, the steel gray bambinos remind me of Barry in avatar.

Infiniti / Angela, a bunderground route may occur and the temporary caretaker has offered to drive the unwanted binkybops to several states away?! 

Amazing, the devotion of compassionate humans.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Apr 8, 2008)

in case someone knows of prospective foster space for one or two


----------



## naturestee (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh I wish I could. Have any of them been adopted yet?


----------



## Alexah (Apr 8, 2008)

I could either foster or adopt one or two of the babies (or adults). But I'm in Ohio (Cleveland) and can't drive due to medical conditions at this point. If we could figure something out about getting them to me, I'd adopt 'em in a heartbeat.

I guess just let me know. I wish there was more I could do to help.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Apr 14, 2008)

naturestee: 3 were adopted so far. Seven dutch-like mixes of various shades remain.

Alexah: appreciate your offer and thanks for assistance to help! Soulmate Rabbit Rescue is limiting adoptions to in-state or within a few hours travel time (neighboring state) for a while - while I focus on our 2 disabled girls. It's better suited for driving a few hours to meet with fosterers.

Hugs to all who have good homes.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 22, 2008)

Update on dutches: Five remain. Getting sp/eutered in 2 weeks.

Every week rabbits are admitted to Kill-Shelters. 

-- we've been tapped to help a few more, found dumped outside in metro areas. AND on euthanization-list roster. 

-- 'Tis horrendous how many innocent lives get terminated.


----------



## myheart (May 27, 2008)

TreasuredFriend, as always, if there is anything I am able to do to help out please let me know. Especially if it is "last call" and you know in your heart the bun(s) hasa personality that anyone would love to call their own. I think I missed out on my true heart-bunny (Claire),so my home is always open to those in need.

myheart


----------



## Haley (May 29, 2008)

Julie, Im so sorry to hear there are so many in need in that area. Midwest keeps pulling bunches from the Chicago area. I desperately wish there were more bunny rescues out that way (or at least more no-kill shelters). 

I wish there was something I could do but Ive promised Mike I wont take in any more bunnies. Let me know if you need help with transport or anything though


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 29, 2008)

Hi Haley and Janet, it's been difficult for me to post on RO lately because of various situations. Hiding and lurking (extending silent vibes or writing PMs) seemed more appropriate. Tons of RO members have been thought of !!

SRR / beelermom inbox gets crammed with rescue queries ... and we all understand the responsibilities and logical decisions on whom we are able to help.

* In the next 48+ hours about a dozen are scheduled to go somewhere; ... wish there was an alternative plan.

 Zat silly GoinBackToCali's thread about the new goat kiddo (OT) and her rescue-human compassion || wisdom || care, inspired some finger typing...

Midwest is a LifeSaver :hearts

thanks for extending the good thoughts and offers. Hug daily! Julie


----------



## gentle giants (May 29, 2008)

TF, I am planning on putting up a new building this summer to have more/better space for my rabbits. Hopefully by this fall I will be able to help with cases like this, or even overflows from other shelters in the state. 

There is a lot of education work that needs to be done around here, as most people still see rabbits as the "cage" animal, or as "livestock" that you would only raise for meat/fur. The kids get tired of taking care of it, the parents toss it like garbage. I have had a young woman contact me recently asking me to take in a pair of does that can't keep because she has developed severe allergies to them. I felt I had to say thank you jsut because she had them both spayed, and it is so rare around here for _anyone _to neuter/spay a rabbit.


----------



## BlueFrog (May 29, 2008)

*gentle giants*, and other midwesterners with space and hearts to open to needy bunnies, when you have space, just say the word and I can provide. Boy bunnies, girl bunnies, big bunnies, little bunnies, in-between bunnies, purebred bunnies, mixed breed bunnies, bunnies of every color of the rainbow. Yes, even speutered bunnies. 

They're being sold at a flea market as babies for $5/ea, then dumped off at the nearest open intake shelter when they're no longer convenient. None has been older than two years of age. The no-kill shelters in the area are so maxed out that many of them will no longer accept phone calls if the word "rabbit" is mentioned. In my case, it almost doesn't matter as I've effectively run out of time and funds to transport them. (No, that's not an indirect request for donations - if you have some to give, please, send it to SRR, MRR, Catnap from the Heart, or one of the many other rescues who care for bunnies). 

I lost count after getting 70 rabbits out of Chicago Ridge alone since mid-February. It's been quite a journey, and I've met some wonderful and some "interesting" people along the way. I'm still hoping to get a few more out here and there, but until more berths, whether rescue or permanent, open, I've hit a wall.


----------



## gentle giants (May 30, 2008)

I know what you mean, BlueFrog. I am picking up one this evening, and two more on Sunday. Sometimes I go into my barn, and I look at all the rabbits and all the work that needs to be done, and have no one to help with, and about all the dozens more that are waiting just in my little area, and I cry. I get so angry sometimes when owners call that "just don't have the time anymore" to care for their rabbits, and I am afraid to say no because what will happen to that rabbit then? But I know that for every owner surrender I take in, that is one more truly abused, ill, abandoned, rabbit that I won't be able to help. 

I get so overwhelmed sometimes, but I can't stop, because I know I am making at least that little bit of difference.


----------



## trailsend (May 30, 2008)

Gentle Giants - I wonder the same thing. Although my husband did build me a new building this year and is building all new hutches and outdoor runs for the rabbits... it gets overwhelming. I've just had surgery and am back to work caring for the furkids - without help... but without us, they would have no one. You help so many bunnies


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 31, 2008)

Update On KILL-SHELTER clan : One of those "earmarked" has a berth. She was a breeding machine until the individual had too many rabbits, hence she got deposited at shelter; overflowing. ... I wished there would have been space to help 3 others that BlueFrog knew. :?

* An RO relief angel will update you in the weeks ahead.* :whistling!!!!

Bouquets to Anonymous missy (C) who reached out so a well-bunny exam can occur for pipsqueak "katherine."

Please donate to Midwest Rabbit R&R, or CatnapFromTheHeart, Hope for Hares, Trailsend Sanctuary, so all who believe every discarded rabbit deserves a chance -- can be rescued if there's an avenue ? _that covers only an iota of rescue places across the land._

Gentle giants : BlueFrog is on the frontlines regularly *paddling* to save whom she can. Your offer to take in someone else whose time is "up" into your barn, well, those halos that you and trailsend, haley, licensed drivers (gullible fosterers who ain't got No brains) and gang of RO readers have are Definitely cloaked.

They will never be livestock (imo); When the day comes that dogs and cats and companion animals are degraded to livestock, then fairness is achieved. A change can occur if we allow it.
--------------------------
"it gets overwhelming. I've just had surgery and am back to work caring for the furkids - without help... but without us, they would have no one." - trailsend
---------------------------
:hugsquish:
---------------------------


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 3, 2008)

Another call today to help euthanization row rabbits from kill-shelter. "so many good rabbits comin' into the shelter." Haley, I mentioned Midwest Rabbit R&R b/c we are full. And suggested an alternate small rescue org to the person phoning.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 3, 2008)

The Easter dump is starting with a vengence. I had to pull one from the shelter today and may have to take another one tomorrow. This stinks!


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 4, 2008)

Yup. I've gotten five in two months, and that's a lot for me.


----------



## BlueFrog (Jun 4, 2008)

My very best wishes to all of you involved in the heavy lifting of care and adoption for formerly unwanted bunnies. All the work I do would be for naught if people like you weren't there to take them in, give them comfort, and find the place in this world where they really belong.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 24, 2008)

BlueFrog, tons late in a reply here... 70 rabbits out of shelters is unbelievable good news to each of those pulled, offered another chance to live.

Like Midwest Rabbit Rescue and their many saves and intakes. You equally have a heart of gold and compassion.

Dear Mods, can you please place a Resolved tag on this thread? The woman in IL is going to look into other options for the remaining dutch babies that "rained down" on her house as discards.

Y'all can look at Kate with SRR and Fuzza aka Fuzzywig. Through the help of RO members in Sheboygan and WI counties, these two have found a berth and chance to meet forever-loving humans.

Hunkering on rescue, tf

kate is also known as poofy underpants.


----------

